# DOPPELFOXX | Friendly Furry/Support/Gaming Server



## Doppelfoxx (May 28, 2022)

*Hello! Gabriel Foxx here, co-owner of the server Doppelfoxx, a multinational furry/support server with strong friendship and community in mind - soon to celebrate it's third birthday!* We're looking for those that want company, those that want to give company, or absolutely anyone who wants somewhere to hang out and have a good time with an incredibly close and dedicated community.

The server is owned by myself and my partner Jakkie Fox, and we are the authors and artists of an upcoming anthro-centric novel and episodal series The Twines, as well myself personally the author of the Pantheon of the Sun and Moon series - with prereads and special deals readily available to server members in the near future. Find us on Twitter as @Doppelfoxx!

We also play -
**Among Us**
**DnD**
**Skribblio**









						Join the Doppelfoxx Discord Server!
					

Check out the Doppelfoxx community on Discord - hang out with 160 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




					discord.gg


----------



## Bababooey (May 29, 2022)

Heya! Instead of making new threads to have your post seen, just reply to your own thread with something like "bump" to bring it to the top.


----------



## Doppelfoxx (May 31, 2022)

Chomby said:


> Heya! Instead of making new threads to have your post seen, just reply to your own thread with something like "bump" to bring it to the top.


Heya! thanks and sorry, I kinda forgot that this works, haven't hung out here for years properly. Will do from now on!


----------



## Doppelfoxx (Jun 1, 2022)

bump!


----------



## Doppelfoxx (Jun 17, 2022)

bump


----------



## Doppelfoxx (Aug 11, 2022)

bump!


----------

